# My puppy is biting aggressively



## Germar (Apr 1, 2015)

We have a 15 week old Vizla pup who is 90% perfect but who has a couple of periods where he is prone to biting in an aggressive fashion.

We decided that the couch was out of bounds for him from day one and anytime he jumps up there and someone tries to coax, talk, pull or ease him down or even tempt him down with a treat he is becoming increasingly aggressive with biting. Its not puppy mouthing but he has bitten the kids and my wife now on a number of occasions all because he isn't allowed on the couch. This may be normal and may well stop soon, either way If anyone can offer advice Id appreciate it. He actually lunges at faces/heads if they are sat down.

It's very difficult to distract him when he is in this frame of mind with treat or toy or chew.

Family are a little stressed, we are long time dog owners, although this is our first Vizla and we don't want to make the situation worse by dealing with it in the wrong way.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I had this problem with Koda my one year old. When she would come inside from being outside she would be very excited to see me and would try to nip at my nose. What I have done is hold her mouth closed and have firmly said NO!! This makes them uncomfortable and teaches them it is not acceptable behavior. Also if that did not work I would hold her mouth closed and slightly pinch her lips to cause her a little more discomfort. I will be no help with the couches because Koda is welcomed and encouraged to be on my sofa haha. You have to remember these are Velcro dogs and want to be as close as they can all the time. Maybe there are other members that don't let them on the couch that can help in this area. Hope you find some answers that help!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would suggest keeping a leash on your boy so that you can easily correct the unwanted behavior, without getting your hands involved (eliminates his attempts to nip). Your pup may have gotten used to getting his way when he nips/bites - putting him in control of the situation. Keep the leash on the dog while you are at home, and if he jumps on the couch, grab the leash and quickly pull him off and say "off" - he does not have an option of staying (no coaxing). I wouldn't count on it just getting better without you intervening to correct the pup. Show him what you want, and be consistent. Also, try to stay as calm and confident as possible when addressing the issue - dogs know when your tense, frustrated, fearful, etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of these pups will do anything for a treat, or praise, others are more hard headed. The punishment has to fit the crime, and the age of the pup, and its temperament. If your to easy, the pup learns being bad not only gets him praise, but it also gets him treats. If your to rough the pup can become hand shy, and react to protect himself. You reach for him, and he bites you.
I would also use a leash on the pup, and would stop sweet talking him for doing wrong. You need to look in to how operant training is actually done. The dog has to figure out and complete the task before its rewarded. Or on the other side of the coin, the dog would have to know why he was getting the correction. Its purely cause and effect. 
If you haven't already, please contact your breeder. Most are a wealth of information, and can be a big help.
Look into some puppy classes, so you and the pup can start learning how to work together.


----------

